
Nebulet – Microkernel that implements WebAssembly “usermode” that runs in Ring 0 - NiveaGeForce
https://github.com/nebulet/nebulet
======
phoe-krk
We have reinvented native code.

~~~
mbrumlow
You mean, reinvented FASTER than native code, that's 100% platform independent

